# Aquariums outdoors?



## BLUEMONSTER107 (Jan 21, 2015)

I just saw a posting for someone selling their 50gallon with 4 fish and a turtle... So I look at the pic and its 2 goldfish and 2 oscars!!! Obviously they are nuts... And a red ear slider with no basking area?!?! Seriously??? So... Right away my first thought is to go "rescue" and then I'm like "where the heck can I put another big tank"??? I have a covered patio.. Not enclosed, just roof ... I'm in Cali where the weather is pretty much 75-80 , summer gets 107 at highest and winter "could" get to 30 ish... At lowest. Thoughts???


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Keeping a tank outside isn't a problem. Being out side you will have other issues you will have to deal with that you won't find indoors.

You will need to keep it out of the sun light, the sun will cause your algae to go nuts and your temperature will swing from cool to hot very quick. With the right shade you can keep the algae in check. For the summer days you can set up a DIY chiller to keep the water temp down. But In the winter not sure a normal tank heater would be enough might have to use 2 or 3.

For a easy DIY chiller check this out.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5s8Cu59-NM

If I ever need to make one that's what I'm doing.


----------



## BLUEMONSTER107 (Jan 21, 2015)

absolutly no sun hits the area directly.... but i know for sure i will have to mess with the temps CONSTANTLY..... and all the time and expense.... i dunno if it really is worth it..... i of course... still walk everywhere around the house looking to where i could fit the 50 gallon. .... i think this just might be an animal situation i cant save this time. .... cant save em all i guess.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

get rid of the sofa. :-D


----------



## BLUEMONSTER107 (Jan 21, 2015)

lol!!! love it willow!!!! i seriously was going to move one of the big recliner type chairs to make room.... it belongs to my big ol goof ball dog.... then i would have just felt terrible.
maybe move the chair in front of the big tank??? hahaha.... i seriously am still trying to configure an area... just so i can go rescue that lame persons craigs list ad. :-(... poor fish (they have two oscars and two gold fish in a 50 gallon... and a red ear slider with no way to get out of the water!!!!)... ugh!!!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Personally i would not put tropical fish year round outside here in cali. I live near Sacramento. It gets very hot in summer and we do get freezes in winter. The goldfish and turtle you could probably build a pond for but not the oscars. What about your garage?


----------



## BLUEMONSTER107 (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah.. My real intention was to get the fish from the irresponsible owners and take them to my local fish store/adoption center for someone to adopt. ... And possibly just keep the red ear slider in the 50gallon and set up properly. I didn't want to try and keep everything "fish" regulated outdoors after putting more thought into it.


----------



## chiefacorn (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a 55 gal cichlid tank on my patio. It is a covered, screened in patio, one side receives about 2 hours of direct sunlight per day, and the cichlids clean any algae off the side quickly. I have a lily bulb buried in the center which pulls all the nutrients out of the water, so the algae doesn't have much to go on either. Anything they miss is quickly cleaned up by the 2 bristlenose and common pleco. 
But I am also in Central Florida, I have a heater rated for 75 gallons, and when it gets too hot in the tank (above 85), I just toss a bunch of ice cubes in the top. As they melt, they gradually lower the temp of the tank, the water movement is such that it gets distributed evenly fairly quickly.
I should probably take a little more care of my Dragon's Blood Cichlid, but...

There are also two Bala Sharks which will need to migrate to my larger tank soon.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Blue if you don't mind what are they asking for the tank? If the price is right I would grab everything, as a temp home you can keep it out side but like Jeaniel said this winter it will be pretty cool. But you would have a few months to find a good home for the turtle or fish if you didn't want to keep them. In that time you could find a place to put the 50g inside.

Keeping a tank out side for a few months this time of year isn't a huge issue. You could even get a Rubbermaid tub as a temporary home for the turtle.


----------



## BLUEMONSTER107 (Jan 21, 2015)

$190 for the 50gal and stand. The pictures actually look like one I saw at petsmart... But no clue.
And has the hood and lights , a python water changer some sort of filter (which I would change anyway) and who knows if they even had a heater... I have a pic..


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Looking at the photo I don't see a heater, I can't tell if that is a filter in take on the right side or not. But with those fish I would think it has to be filtered. 

I could be wrong but that looks like a 55g not a 50g. It's not a huge difference but the 50g will give you more options than the 55g. The 55g would be 48" long, 12" wide, and 21" tall. 

Moving a fully setup tank is not hard to do but does mean a lot of work, 
Have buckets to put the fish in buckets with air stones 
save as much water as you can to put back in the tank
keep the filter wet and get it back up and running fast(don't want to kill the cycle) 
Have friends to help carry the tank and buckets
Moving fish you risk losing them because of stress, as they are not in the best condition now you have to be very careful.
*
The following is just my option, some may not agree with my thinking.*
For that price I would only be buying it to help the fish out. To me the tank and setup isn't worth that much. A 55g tank can be bought new at Petco for $55 (until may 5th I think), lights are about the same price but in my experience used lights don't last long, HOB filter are nice but $40-50, stands are easy to build and as you already have other tanks you could build a double stand for both of them. The owner would have about $150-250 in the tank plus fish and wants to get their money back. On tanks less than 100 gallons that is impossible. The fish being poorly taken care of could have health issues and could have a shorten life because of the stress they have endured. 

I would point out to the owner that the tank is way over stocked and the damage it will cause the fish and turtle. I would offer $75 for everything. 

Not trying to discourage you from getting the tank. I have rescued fish from people before and I will be doing it again I'm sure. Just a lot of work and risk involved.


----------



## BLUEMONSTER107 (Jan 21, 2015)

I completely agree with you Warhawk!!! Totally not worth it at all... My quest wasn't even for more tanks or fish or turtles... I just ran across it and felt terrible right away and felt I had to save them!
I would only go pick it up for 100 but they won't budge on price... The idiots didn't even have a tape measure when I asked dimensions... Really?!?! Alas... Just think I have to walk away... Unless they end up taking my 100 "deal".
Because... Yeah... I would need all new equipment (lights, heater... Etc)


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

It's always good to talk to the people and let them know whats up. I try to be nice and explain where I'm coming from not just trying to low ball them. I have left them my name and number telling them to call me next month if they still have it, most don't but some do. 

I have bought a lot of used tanks and from all of those I have lots of extra parts that I was promised work just fine.
Heaters 99.9% of the time won't work and it's not worth the risk of cooking fish.
Lights about 50% of those have worked but I have thrown a few away because of shorts.
HOB 80-85% of these work after some cleaning, I have a tub full of ones that don't to use for parts just in case.
Lids 90% are broken so I replace them any way.
Air Pumps 75% of those work

What I have found is.
HOB and Air pumps don't really have anything that can go bad so those are worth pickup up everything else most of the time you just throw it away.


I understand people wanting to get most of the money they spent on the aquarium back but it doesn't happen with tanks under 100 gallons. I have been doing this way to long and I have learned any thing I spend on this hobby is gone I won't ever get it back. I will still spend it because I enjoy it but most people don't get that.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I just sold my 50 gallon full setup (stand, lights, hood, 2 hob filters with brand new biowheels and cartridges, and a brand new still in the box 200 watt heater) for $75. Ouch! Originally had it listed for $175, then $125. 

By the way, that could be a 50 gallon. Mine was 4 foot but only 19" high. 55s are 21" high.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd go with 130 tops, you can get 55's brand new for $55. Basically a tank that small isn't worth much used so you could negotiate that price right down... Using your "going to a real good home" speach. If it were me I would offer fifty bucks for the whole thing, 8 times out of ten they will take it.


----------



## AnnieH (Apr 24, 2014)

We became fish keepers while I'm was working for an estate sale company. Long story short, we now have seven aquariums all over the house. All of the fish are rescues and we bought most of the tanks separatley to house them. 

190 isn't too bad since it has everything you need. Maybe they'll take 125? You can probably find someone with a pond to take the goldfish. The goldfish are bug waste producers...

I wouldn't keep an aquarium outside, but I think in Cali it might be ok. I know people in Florida do it often.

I hope you can save them!


----------

